# Need a top for repair job



## willieboy (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a  A W Meyer/1885/Savannah, Ga  soda with a damaged top.  The bottle is a dark emerald green.  I was going to attempt repairing it with epoxy but think I may be better off cutting to top off and replacing the entire top. Does anyone have a broken Meyers I could buy for a repair?


----------

